# I'm new too!



## liz (Sep 26, 2008)

Bought mine a wk ago, 02 1.8 180 silver TT. am proper in love with it so far! Thought i'd join here to find out a little bit more. I've already had a few chavs trying to race me at the lights. The plate is TT02YOB so they think i'm up for it. lol. If anyone wants to buy it, let me know!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum.... love the plate


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome


----------

